# Dogs and public transport



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me if it's ok to take our dog on buses, trains, boats in Germany. We will be travelling along the Mosel then down to the Black Forest and would like not to have to drive everywhere I'd possible. Thanks


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I too will be interested in this answer.
There was a MHF jaunt over that way last year so someone should be along soon with a response.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

We were in Germany on the MHF jaunt last year, but didn't use the buses or trains sorry 

Dogs were allowed on the Rhine riverboats, but don't know about the Mosel.

I just found this website:

http://www.gettingaroundgermany.info/stadt.shtml

which if you scroll down the page says: " Note that most systems will allow you take your dog or bike on board trains and buses, but you may have to buy a ticket for them, most likely the children's fare or equivalent. Also note that bicycles may be restricted to certain cars and/or may not be allowed during rush hours."

Might be worth having a read it looks a very informative site.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We used a couple of small ferries over the Rhine in May and took our Spinger puppy. We didn't have to pay for her.

We were also allowed to take her on the cable car at Rudesheim. Haven't tried the buses though.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Useful info re transport and dogs*

Thanks, it looks like we will be able to get around ok with our dog.


----------

